
Neo-Nazies Publish All German Refugee Housing Units on Google Maps(in German) - nsns
http://www.berliner-zeitung.de/politik/internet-hetze-gegen-fluechtlinge-neonazi-partei-veroeffentlicht-asylheim-liste-bei-google-maps,10808018,31239126.html
======
tiatia
I am not sure that putting this map together, housing of so calles "refugues"
\- most of them are opportunistic illegal immigrants (young males from
countries without any civil war, countries like Tunisia, Albania, etc.) -
makes you a "Neo-Nazi.

~~~
wink
The widespread reasoning was because the title was "say no to refugee homes".

------
boards2x
I think the greek's demands that Germany will pay back for what they've stolen
during WWII (forced to pay the cost of the savage occupation) was important,
especially as a reminder now that we see history repeating itself as if
nothing was learned. They'll never change and the fact that neonazis are even
tolerated there is disgusting.

~~~
elsjaako
The problem is that the alternative to tolerating them is to lock them up for
expressing their opinion. It's already illegal to claim the holocaust never
happened. What specific, actionable policies would you put in place?

~~~
verelo
Thinking about your point, I'm curious about how to determine the line between
these groups and terrorist organizations. How do we tell the difference and
why is it OK to lock one up but not the other?

~~~
boards2x
That's exactly my point. It's terrorism. But when it's not initiated by
muslims it's simply never called that.

~~~
kaybe
That is not true. Germany has a long history of extremism and terrorism from
the left and right side of the spectrum. The only thing missing is the
international context, so there is no war against terror, for example, and the
discussion is usually not global since there are no wars to fight in other
countries since it's all homemade. Other European countries such as Ireland or
Spain have had their fair share of local terrorist groups as well.

More info can be found here, just as examples for Germany:

for the left:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Army_Faction](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Army_Faction)

for the right:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Socialist_Underground](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Socialist_Underground)

